# Pronghorn Liver and Onions



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I found that if you drown the liver in sriracha sauce it doesn't taste too bad.

And the onions were great.

I like to utilize as much of the game animals that I take as I can so if Wyogoob or anyone else has tips on how to make liver palatable please let me know. I wonder if maybe there isn't some pre-cooking care like aging that may make a difference.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I have always soaked liver in buttermilk overnight, rinse, pat dry, cook--(like my liver a tad on the rare side), I will cook bacon and onioins first then cook the liver in the left over grease. Gotta like that liver!! :EAT:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've just cut the liver against the grain in about 1/4-3/8" pieces then bread them in some flower and fry in lard with the onions. Then once the liver is good and brown and the onions start to become tender I'll reduce the heat to almost nothing and place a lid on the frying pan and let it simmer for 20-30 minutes turning the liver and onions over a few times. 

It comes out nice and tender and delicious.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

begone Satan


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Give it up for Steve!!*



Steve G said:


> I found that if you drown the liver in sriracha sauce it doesn't taste too bad.
> 
> And the onions were great.
> 
> I like to utilize as much of the game animals that I take as I can so if Wyogoob or anyone else has tips on how to make liver palatable please let me know. I wonder if maybe there isn't some pre-cooking care like aging that may make a difference.


Good on you Steve. I've cooked antelope liver a dozen different ways and tried to make antelope liver sausage out of it a couple times. Just couldn't eat it and I'll eat about anything. Never tried sriracha sauce though.

I'm with Dunkem on soaking liver in milk. In addition, I always skin wild game livers. It improves the flavor considerably and helps drive some of the blood out when you soak them. Scald the whole piece of liver in some boiling salted water then peel the skin off.

.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> begone Satan


+1.

I have found the best way to cook liver is to fry up some bacon and onions. Then throw the liver to the dogs and enjoy your bacon and onions.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Feed all your liver to your pigs, then when the pigs are big enough, butcher them and the processed liver will taste like bacon.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> I'm with Dunkem on soaking liver in milk. In addition, I always skin wild game livers. It improves the flavor considerably and helps drive some of the blood out when you soak them. Scald the whole piece of liver in some boiling salted water then peel the skin off.


I will try both. Thanks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Skin yer liver dude!*



wyogoob said:


> Good on you Steve. I've cooked antelope liver a dozen different ways and tried to make antelope liver sausage out of it a couple times. Just couldn't eat it and I'll eat about anything. Never tried sriracha sauce though.
> 
> I'm with Dunkem on soaking liver in milk. In addition, I always skin wild game livers. It improves the flavor considerably and helps drive some of the blood out when you soak them. Scald the whole piece of liver in some boiling salted water then peel the skin off.
> 
> .


When I was a younger man I hiked a lot. My signature at the trailhead registers was "Skin yer liver dude" and then my name. The Forest Service guys got a big kick out of it.

It's an interesting story and I tell it so well.

.


----------

